# Nice to meet you



## lalloyd1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name's Lewis, I'm 23 and from South Wales. 

I love writing, it gives me a huge sense of purpose and it's the best way of emptying my mind of that blocked up feeling you get when you haven't done anything. I've had that blocked up feeling for a few months so I've joined this forum for some inspiration and a kick up the a***. I'm hoping to read lots, to get inspired, to take part in competitions and to give my writing some of the direction it needs. 

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Lewis. Thanks for joining us 

When you get ten meaningful posts in any of the forums except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choose your own avatar and your signature. You will also to be able to enter the writing competitions

So have a look around. maybe to a critique or two, get involved in discussions. there is a lot you can do.

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Boofy (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome Lewis, I'm Boofy ^^ 

I'm fairly new myself, having joined in December. From my experience I can safely recommend this forum. Fantastic conversations, activities and some of the nicest, most intellectually stimulating people that I have had the fortune to eMeet. :3

I hope you find your experience to be similar and I look forward to see you post in future!


----------



## lalloyd1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks! I'm looking forward!

- - - Updated - - -

Cheers Boofy, glad to hear you're enjoying. Love the quote; my favourite book!


----------



## Boofy (Jan 3, 2015)

> Love the quote; my favourite book!



We're going to get on just fine ;3


----------



## aj47 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome, Lewis.   

You've heard about the ten-post requirement, but there are member benefits that have not been mentioned in this thread.

There is a Workshop area, which you can't see until you're a member. Search engines can't see it either.  So you retain first rights to what you post there.  This may or may not be useful to you, but it was something that took me a bit of time to understand.

There's a lot of variety here, and a fair number of folks, so you're bound to find people with similar inclinations to yours.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Lewis, I live in Herefordshire so we are almost neighbours 

This is a great place for firing up the thought processes. I've found the feedback is good too - friendly and supportive and often full of good advice and opinions that have helped me to see my work from a reader's perspective. 

Anyway, enjoy yourself around the forums and I look forward to seeing some of your writing once you have your first ten posts. I notice you like Hitchhiker's Guide. Do you ever write humour?

jen


----------



## lalloyd1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the advice!

- - - Updated - - -

Hi Jen! Thanks for the advice. I wouldn't say I've written humour but I would say that it's always in there in some shape or form. What do you write mostly?


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 3, 2015)

Lewis--sounds like you have a mild case of writers block--that sucks, I hate when I get that twitchy, jittery feeling--want to write but am uninspired. We can help with that! So welcome to WF, where writers come to get inspired. There is so much to excite and motivate you here. The lounge is a wonderful place to hang out and chat, kick around some ideas with other writers, get to know the members. The writing discussions has a lot of really great topics and on going comments,thoughts and ideas. Maybe you just need to relax and play some word games--we have those also. Feeling brave? Enter a writing challenge--that will inspire you [lol]. I am glad you are here and I am looking forward to reading your work. Explore and join the fun, if I can assist you, please let me know.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 4, 2015)

lalloyd1 said:


> Hi Jen! Thanks for the advice. I wouldn't say I've written humour but I would say that it's always in there in some shape or form. What do you write mostly?




I used to write a lot of humour and also short stories and children's stories. I came here to learn more about poetry - I've always loved to read poetry but I've never thought  of myself as very able at writing it. To be honest, I was a bit scared even to try. I mean, how can you know if your poetry's good - it's even more subjective than prose! Anyway, encouraged by the feedback and advice I've received on this site, I'm beginning to feel I maybe getting the hang of it at last.

You're right about the way humour creeps into everything, especially if you are naturally upbeat and optomistic in your general outlook. I think a sprinkling of humour is great and lifts almost any piece of writing (but that could be just me)


----------



## Blade (Jan 4, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums.

Conversation and stimulation have always been good for me to knock out that 'blocked up' feeling. Hopefully a steady diet of such will make the negative experience a distant memory.:idea: Have a good look around and please ask questions if need be.:encouragement: Good luck

Also as per South Wales. We are an international community here and it is great to have members from more unusual locations.:cheers:


----------



## lalloyd1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Blade! Lovely to be a part of an international community; I think the interconnectedness of people is my second favourite thing about the internet. The first is of course being able to order pizza to the front door. The joys of 21st century living!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Julia, I definitely need to relax and loosen up and freestyle a bit; word games sound good.


----------



## QDOS (Jan 5, 2015)

[FONT=&Verdana]Hi Lewis, 
Mid Wales is where I have been for the last 10 or so years. Having lived a few places the Welsh landscape, the upland open hills, forests and views of the sea in the distance from mountain tops helps provide inspiration. As throughout the UK it holds a diversity of cultures and history, observation of which can add colour to your settings and characters.  [/FONT]

  Sounds as if your creative juices need a refill, get out go for a walk in the hills, then go into town buy yourself a local newspaper and a coffee, sit back, read and just absorb the conversations all around you. 
  [FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Also visit here as often as you can.

QDOS[/FONT]


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2015)

View attachment 7168


----------



## Nellie (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi and welcome Lewis from the other side of the world,

Since you love writing, I'm sure you'll fit right in. As others have said, there is plenty to explore here, so have fun and enjoy your time.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 11, 2015)

lalloyd1 said:


> I've joined this forum for some inspiration and a kick up the a***. I'm hoping to read lots, to get inspired, to take part in competitions and to give my writing some of the direction it needs.
> 
> Thanks for having me!



I think you'll find we can accommodate you on all fronts.  Welcome!


----------

